# Orange Beach Sportfishing Club (OBSC) General Membership Meeting



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

OBSC holds its Monthly Meeting on Wednesday, 2.21.2018, 6:30 at Tacky Jacks Orange Beach in the downstairs meeting room. Come by to say "hi" and socialize. Lots going on already for the new year.

Hope to see you there.
Capt. Evan.

OBSC Vice President
[email protected]

On the Web: http://orangebeachsportfishingclub.org/

Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/OBSportfishing/


----------

